# Why can't I cut GLITTER?!?!?!?!



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I have tried sample after sample, bought several different brands, watched tons of videos and I still can't cut glitter heat transfer material! I know that I am loosing sales on this but it is so agravating throwing this stuff away.

I have a gcc expert 24. 60 degree blade, have tried several different pressures, currently at 80, slowed my speed to 40. When it is cutting, it is curling up.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

you pressure is to low try 160


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I use a graphtec but my pressure is double what i cut regular vinyl and 2 pass with cleancut blade 60°


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Glitter Vinyl SUCKS! But don't give up on it...just remember that small text and other elements don't work well with glitter as sometimes the glitter piece can be bigger than your image and its a REAL pain to weed.


----------



## Jason's_Place (Nov 1, 2009)

I went down on my pressure because it was cutting come felt through the carrier sheet too. I decreased speed hoping that it would not cause the glitter to lift as it was cutting. I am really tired of throwing this stuff away! I was cutting a monogram out 3.5 x 3.5 for a test.


----------



## LocalCustomz (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had best success putting pressure between 25-35 and cutting in 2 to 3 passes with a fresh 60 degree blade. Even small lettering.


----------



## WinginIt (Nov 9, 2013)

Don't give up! Love my glitter flake so easy to use. I don't know about the gcc ex 24, I use a graphtec cutter...love it. Great place to get help for me is Stahls...they are super helpful. I was able to get settings for all the direct vinyls I use.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

For me glitter cuts better on my Cut 3000 (GCC Bengal) that it ever did on my GCC Expert 24.....They both cut everything else ok...

As far as my settings i was using 38 on the Expert 24 but need 65 on my Cut 3000.....60 degree blades....No idea why settings are so different between cutters.....


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I use to have the same problem. It took me forever to weed, if I could even weed it. More down force didn't see to help me. I got a 60deg blade and that helped some, but it was a china blade. I finally just stopped doing glitter. THEN, I got me a *CleanCut Blade* 60deg, they have one just for glitter I think. I never looked back. I did have to extend the point of the blade out of the holder just a little bit more than for my normal vinyl. I ended up getting another holder so I could just change the holder. Cuts are amazing. Are you going to get the detail like Easyweed? No...but it's not crazy far off like it probably is now for you.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I'd have to check my notes but on my GCC Expert 24 LX I believe the downforce is up around 150 or so using a 60 degree blade. Always takes a few test cuts to dial it in.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We use clean cut blades for glitter and also use a separate blade just for glitter. Double pass and nothing too thin for the width


----------



## mgtGrafix (Feb 24, 2014)

I second the clean cut blades. Make sure your blade is not extended too far. About half the thickness of a credit card. I use 150 downforce and 60 speed with no problems cutting glitter. And thats with a 45 degee blade from clean cut. Our business is almost exclusively glitter garments. We use a gcc bengal and a puma 3

Sent from my SCH-i705 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I cut glitter pretty well on my expert pro. I have a 60 degree clean cut blade, but I'm still using the 45 degree standard that came with the pro.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use 60's for everything.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

binki said:


> we use 60's for everything.


Same here. I quit buying 45's some time ago.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

binki said:


> we use 60's for everything.


Hey binki,

I am thinking about purchasing a graphtec ce6000. 

So you use 60 blades to cut regular vinyl instead of the 45 blades? 

What is the difference between a 45 degree blade and a 60 degree blade? Sharpness ? And why are 60 blades not the default OEM blade that comes with the graphtec if it is better to cut with ? 

I am a newbie so I apologize for my lack of knowledge.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

forwill said:


> Hey binki,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a graphtec ce6000.
> 
> ...


We also quit buying 45's for our Bengal. Nothing but 60's. The 60 does allow for better detail on regular vinyl over a 45. Glitter does wear out blades quicker than normal vinyl. Just a cost of doing business.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

@Mtnview

Thanks for the quick reply. I will look into purchasing 60's from Clean Cut blades as multiple people have said they are really good blades.

How long does a 60 blade last you for cutting regular vinyl ? 
and
How long does a 60 blade last you for cutting glitter flake ? 

Can you buy 60 blade holders from Clean Cut too ? If not , where do you buy your extra blade holders from ?

Thanks for the knowledge


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

forwill said:


> @Mtnview
> 
> How long does a 60 blade last you for cutting regular vinyl ?
> and
> How long does a 60 blade last you for cutting glitter flake ?


Never really tracked the time for either as I swap out between regular, glitter, flock, sign vinyl. When it seems to not be doing the job anymore I put in a new one.



forwill said:


> Can you buy 60 blade holders from Clean Cut too ? If not , where do you buy your extra blade holders from ?


My blade holder takes either a 45 or 60. I haven't had experience with other cutters but I don't believe there is a dedicated holder for each angle blade.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

forwill said:


> Hey binki,
> 
> I am thinking about purchasing a graphtec ce6000.
> 
> ...


We can use the 60's for anything. It is much easier that way.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

@Mtnview

So you don't have a separate blade holder dedicated to a specific blade ? 

You just have one blade holder and swap out the blades when needed ?
@binki

Do you have more than one blade holder? If so where is a good blade to purchase them ? Thanks


----------



## hextex (Jul 20, 2008)

I think I am the one that mentioned I used two different blade holders. I done this because I use a 45 for some and a 60 for glitter and other things. Easier to just change out blade holders than blades. A lot of people only use 60deg blades so there really isn't a need for a second blade holder.


----------



## forwill (Jun 28, 2012)

OK I understand now. Thanks guys for the clarity.


----------



## dpnepal (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm using Mimaki srii plotter and it works good at glitter sticker


----------

